# CÔTE D'AZUR - FRENCH RIVIERA | Projects & Construction



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

_The French Riviera is considered to be one of the most luxurious regions of France and this thread will be showcasing all the ongoing projects of this area!

This thread will contain numerous cities including:

_

_Marseille_
_Toulon_
_Cannes_
_Monaco_
_& other cities as well!_


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*New Cap 3000 for 2018*

_Location: Nice
Completion date: 2018_





































https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUMjh4WCkOQ


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Polygone Riviera | Cagnes sur Mer*

_Location: Cagnes Sur Mer
Completion date: October 2015
Type: Luxury district (mixed)_

https://vimeo.com/76627930



























































































http://www.polygone-riviera.fr


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Grand Arénas | Business district (Nice)*

_Location: Nice Airport
Completion date: 2016(?)
Type: Business district_

https://vimeo.com/38454313




























OFFICIAL CALENDER 

Le calendrier :

15 mars au 30 avril 2012 : concertation publique
6 août 2013 : arrêté de création de ZAC
Fin 2013 : démarrage des travaux du pont-rail pour la ligne Ouest-Est du tramway
Début 2014 : démarrage des travaux VRD pour le pôle d’échanges multimodal
Fin 2014 : démarrage des travaux de construction des premiers bâtiments
Fin 2016 : livraison des premiers bâtiments
2017 : arrivée de la ligne de tramway entre l’aéroport, la technopole urbaine Nice Méridia et le centre historique de Nice


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*Nice Méridia*





































http://www.actuarchi.com/2013/03/nice-meridia-mipim/


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

*The Camp (Near Marseille)*

https://vimeo.com/129191151





































http://madeinmarseille.net/2844-the-camp-aix-campus-ville-intelligente/

http://www.telerama.fr/monde/numerique-lande,126924.php


----------



## Fro7en (May 23, 2015)

Extra videos of THE CAMP

https://vimeo.com/126787380

https://vimeo.com/126787381


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Cannes* new condominium is finish 

87 Soligny - video : >> http://87soligny.com



















*Nice *

Renovation of Palais Maeterlinck - New luxury condominium 






Nice 

Renovation of "Hotel des poste" old post office renovated in the luxury condominium in the center of Nice 

Before : 









Now :























A futur new building in Nice 17 floors. 
Office of Insurance Santianne 
two projects : 
1- From atelier 2/3/4 









2- second project from Philippe Gazeau


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

FULLY RENOVATED TERMINALS AT NICE CÔTE D'AZUR AIRPORT BY 2017

http://en.nice.aeroport.fr/Passengers/Latest-news/Fully-renovated-terminals










Terminal 1 renovation 





Terminal 2 renovation


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Cap 3000 Nice - renovation updating... *
Localisation : 









project extension and renovation 






































> Representatives of Altarea Group, owner of laurentin mall, announced Tuesday they plan to connect the airport to Cap 3000 ... by cable!
> 
> Stupor Tuesday night in town. At a meeting of Altarea information, owner of Cap 3000, the regional head of the group, Roger Hubert, revealed that studies were underway to create a cable that could connect the airport to Cap 3000 .
> 
> ...


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*A new step for Ikea moved to Nice
It was only a formality: ARCC has issued a positive opinion to the installation project of the Swedish giant of 24.000m2 in the Plaine du Var, Nice.*












> OPENING IN 2018
> 
> The Business Improvement District Committee (CDAC) gave the green light to the project, validating the commercial application filed by IKEA Development and Bouygues Immobilier. Second stage after the filing of the building permit in the town hall in Nice on 23 December 2015 for the creation of "a commercial complex of 27.054m2 of total sales area, made up of the sign on Ikea 24.000m2 and a together representatives of 26 boutiques 3054 m2 of surface. "
> 
> ARCC noted that the project complies with the Local Development Plan, but especially this location would generate "create 350 local jobs," just for Ikea. Fifty more for other signs ... "What is interesting in view of the employment situation in the department," reports the CDAC.


http://www.monacomatin.mc/economie/une-nouvelle-etape-franchie-pour-quikea-sinstalle-a-nice-28148


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

The restructuring of the Plaine du Var through major projects such as the Allianz Riviera stadium or the Eco-Valley is launched. As part of this change, creating a new lane is in progress, the path of 40 meters, a veritable backbone of the lower Var Valley, dedicated to alternative modes of travel and transport.






After the development of the court and the rehabilitation of the passenger building, the development site of the new urban center of the South Railway Station, on the reclassification of the back of the station, which is on track!















Begun at the end of 2014, the construction of the Southern Railway Station continues to progress, a point was made on the work. The first elements of the future complex will be delivered in 2017.

before : 









after : 




































Before : 









After :


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice - *Balance of current operations on 2016*


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Constructions condominium and Villa on Cote d'azur* 2016 - 2017 fiew example : 

New villa finished in *Saint-Raphael *

































New villa finished in *Villefranche Sur Mer* (suburb of Nice).

















































New Condominium in *Cannes* - 5 floors on "La Croisette" finish in June 2016 








prestigious address in Cannes, the Palm Beach area enjoys an exceptional location

New Condominium in *Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat* in central town. 
This new luxurious residence is in a residential area a few steps from the port of Saint-Jean-Cap-Ferrat. This two-story building is built on a plot of 2000 m² in one of the most popular places in the world. It includes ten apartments, including two penthouses and a triplex, each with their private roof terrace with garden and jacuzzi. The residence has a heated pool, 26 parking spaces underground and ten wineries. The four apartments on the ground floor have a private garden with pedestrian access to the port. Materials and exceptional finishes.
















































http://www.rivierakeys.com/immobilier-appartement-saint-jean-cap-ferrat-a-saint-jean-cap-ferrat-une-realisation-neuve-1118.html

New Condominium in *Central Nice* - (near Negresco Palace). 
This new residence in the heart of the prestigious Golden Square of Nice, near the Negresco hotel and 250 m from the Promenade des Anglais, is designed to fit perfectly in its exceptional environment. The residence offers 27 apartments, from studio to T5 duplex, harmoniously spread over six floors. The exceptional top floor apartments in duplex feature for most of a magnificent view of the city or the sea.









New Condominium in *Central Cannes *

























New condominium in *Cagnes-Sur-Mer* - 2016-2017

















New condominium in *Juan-Les-Pins* - 2017 

























New condominium in *Agay* (near Frejus - Saint Raphael). 

































New Condominium luxury unit in *Gairaut *(Near Nice). 
















http://www.sothebysrealty.com/fra/ventes/detail/180-l-908-q9vndl/exceptionnal-new-residence-in-a-private-domain-gairaut-nice-nice-pr-06100

New Condominium in *Antibes *

















New Condominium in *Nice* (Méridia area) 2016-2017


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Mipim 2016 event in Cannes*


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Renovation finished of "Palais des festival" in Cannes 














































More natural light, more comfort
http://archicree.com/architecture/archidev-vient-de-renover-le-palais-des-festivals-de-cannes/


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*In Nice, Jean-Michel Wilmotte its mark on the eco-neighborhood of the Allianz Riviera*


*Having designed the urban-commercial complex future Ikea nearby Allianz Riviera whose work should start after Euro, the architect working on a project to turn mixed, wood and concrete, high-rise in the eco-valley.*










A wood-concrete signal tower over 100 meters high, mixed-use office and residential near the Allianz Riviera ... This is the project that worked for five years Jean-Michel Wilmotte, the designer of the stadium Nice and 30,000 m2 of retail and leisure facilities have sprung up along sports equipment. "This tower will be a symbol of our time, the example of a low carbon project in the heart of eco-valley in Nice," said the architect whose agency Riviera is installed within the Allianz Riviera.

In charge of the master plan of this eco-neighborhood of ten hectares and more than 100 000 m2 of floor, Jean-Michel Wilmotte has just taken a first step in the realization of this vast urban project, and after the stage commercial center Nice-One and pending completion of this eco-neighborhood, the design of all future urban-trade Ikea. A mixed complex of 54,000 m2 of floor, on an island of 4 ha, whose model was presented for the first time in the last Mipim and was one of the flagship projects of the Metropolis Nice Côte d'Azur highlighted in this occasion.

*Facades surrounded by studs in housing*

"The adventure began in 2010 with the assistance of the stadium. When Ikea has chosen to locate in Nice in eco-valley and nearby Allianz Riviera, it seemed difficult to achieve a single district commercial project but was instead an opportunity to integrate it into an urban project, "explains Jean-Michel Wilmotte.









With the partnership, Bouygues Immobilier, Jean-Michel Wilmotte, in response to the specifications set by the Metropolis Nice Côte d'Azur, allowed to develop a novel process-a first for the brand where 32 suédoise- 000 m2 of Ikea and its 2000 underground parking spaces will be encircled on its east and west sides, two large volumes rangy friendly housing, offices and shops in office building. A total of 22 000 m2 of additional floor, spread to the habitat part in 289 housing and new buildings of which eight are based on a commercial ground floor. They then rise studs above the roof of the commercial equipment with covers that seem suspended, giving "the impression of lightness and flight."

*Façades in glass and aluminum*

"We were also very attentive to the north and south facades which, if they retain the color codes of the brand, mainly use glass and aluminum. As for the roof, it will be treated in fifth facade with green spaces and 7,000 m2 of photovoltaic panels green, "added Jean-Michel Wilmotte. In addition to geothermal energy, strengthening the thermal insulation, natural lighting or 100% LED, this equipment is a reduction of 50% of its consumption compared to the RT 2012 and a coverage of at least 30 % of its energy needs from renewable sources. "Our project is the first of Nice in France engaged in a BREEAM Very Good certification process," confirmed Emma Recco, Director "real and growing" group.
In total, Ikea and Bouygues Immobilier will mobilize € 170 million in this operation with two separate projects. For now, the building permit was filed late 2015, ARCC overall was issued in late February 2016 and work should start as early as October for a delivery end of 2018.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*A wooden tower is rooted in the Eco-Valley Nice/B]

The agency Architecture Studio won the consultation launched by the EPA Eco-Valley Plaine du Var for the design of a tower of wooden desks. The "Palazzo Meridia" is, at its completion, the tallest office building in this material, peaking at 35 meters. Details.
The wooden buildings are gaining height and multiply in France. After Euratlantique Bordeaux and its two towers Hyperion and Silva, it was the turn of Nice Meridia announced plans signed Architecture-Studio on behalf of Nexity Ywood. The team has indeed been selected, June 13, 2016, the consultation launched by the developer of the eco-district of the Var plain, for the realization of a commercial building in its future technopolis.



















CAP 3000 UPDATE
Nice - Renovation of big mall 
















*


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

There are already sections for Marseille and Monaco.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

geoking66 said:


> There are already sections for Marseille and Monaco.


The French Riviera is a region stretching from Toulon to Menton and the Italian border. The main cities are Monaco, Nice, Cagnes, Antibes, Grasse, Cannes, Saint Raphael and Hyères.
The French Riviera also comprises known resorts like St. Tropez and Juan les Pins, and a prestigious mini-state, the Principality of Monaco.

The hinterland is remarkable starting with the back country Nicois then Vence and the hinterland of Cannes and Antibes, Vallauris - Golfe-Juan, between Cannes and Juan les Pins, the Corniche and the Massif de l'Esterel in West of this city and the Massif des Maures.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Fro7en said:


> _The French Riviera is considered to be one of the most luxurious regions of France and this thread will be showcasing all the ongoing projects of this area!
> 
> This thread will contain numerous cities including:
> 
> ...


This forumer said a mistake Marseille is out of French Riviera :
The french riviera : The French Riviera is a region stretching from Toulon to Menton and the Italian border. The main cities are Monaco, Nice, Cagnes, Antibes, Grasse, Cannes, Saint Raphael and Hyères.
The French Riviera also comprises known resorts like St. Tropez and Juan les Pins, and a prestigious mini-state, the Principality of Monaco.

The hinterland is remarkable starting with the back country Nicois then Vence and the hinterland of Cannes and Antibes, Vallauris - Golfe-Juan, between Cannes and Juan les Pins, the Corniche and the Massif de l'Esterel in West of this city and the Massif des Maures.


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

*CITY OF NICE*
FRENCH RIVIERA/COTE D'AZUR

*PROJECT "ICONIC" *
BY DANIEL LIBESKIND 
19.000 sqm : 
7.000 sqm shops, 4.600 sqm hôtel Hilton, auditorium 600 sqm, 1.800 sqm offices, 2.200 sqm fitness center, restaurant panoramic, etc

http://www.royalmonaco.net/2016/10/...ton-vincono-la-gara-d-appalto-gare-thiers-est


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Drone in the sky of Nice ;-) 






Libeskind new project near the train station in Nice - 2019


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

*CITY OF TOULON*
urban area 611.000 inhabitants/city only : 164.000 inhabitants
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toulon









*Project FORMER CITY HALL restructurating*

New construction site :
_OKKO hôtel 4 stars with 98 rooms/3100 sqm
_48 appartments on 3 000 sqm.
_900 sqm shops
_107 cars parking on 2 subterrean levels









http://www.varmatin.com/economie/ce...re-ville-va-accueillir-un-hotel-en-2019-94631
http://www.cogedim-logement.com/programme-immobilier-neuf/provence-alpes-cote-d-azur/var-83/toulon/

before
https://files1.structurae.de/files/photos/2018/toulon/dscf0025.jpg









after
http://www.immoweek.fr/commerces/actualite/altarea-cogedim-lance-metropolitain-a-toulon/








*the work began*


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

tuktoyaktuk said:


> *CITY OF NICE*
> FRENCH RIVIERA/COTE D'AZUR
> 
> *PROJECT "ICONIC" *
> ...


I love it !


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

And they continue to ruin the once lovely riviera, with more and more concrete monsters...


----------



## Pew (May 19, 2013)

Above: refurbishment. Below: glass
What new concrete monster?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

It doesn't matter if the Libeskind building has a glass facade, it's a monster facesitting on the historical centre of Nice. It's horrible.

And the Toulon City Hall definitely looked classier before.


----------



## Pew (May 19, 2013)

Libeskind building should be on the 'promenade des anglais' instead of next to the railroad station


----------



## tuktoyaktuk (Jun 16, 2016)

erbse said:


> It doesn't matter if the Libeskind building has a glass facade, it's a monster facesitting on the historical centre of Nice. It's horrible.
> 
> And the Toulon City Hall definitely looked classier before.


ancient/old architecture of Nice is not interesting/ you canno't find haussmannian architecture in Nice. Bordeaux is much more nicer.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Nice - New program cottage in Gairaut area (north of Nice)

With this new high-end program Cogedim, discover a private domain of 4.6 hectares huddled against the hill of Gairaut, on the heights of Nice. Immersed in nature and Mediterranean scents, you have as background the azure sky and the bay of the Angels. In the heart of a classified park, where the oaks and olive trees are centenarians, you live in a jewel of luxury and refinement. 25 m infinity pool, tennis court, golf driving range, fitness room and sauna, give your everyday life a rare delight.


----------



## KiffKiff (Feb 7, 2012)

*MIPIM 2017 - Model for the Libeskind's building (City of Nice)*



kisssme said:


> la maquette au MIPIM


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Summary of the various redevelopment projects in Nice 2017*


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*inaugurationof the residence "Green Domaine" in Cannes *
The residential program « Green Domaine », designed by Wilmotte et Associés, Derbesse Delplanque et Samak, has been unveiled on 28 June 2017 by the Managing director of BNP Paribas Residential and the Mayor of Cannes.

On a 41,430 sqm site, this program consists of 440 housings : 247 housing for ownership, 93 units for block sale and 100 social housing for rental, including 20 in stripping.

Composed with 4 buildings of 6 floors, the program also provides a private day nursery, an exterior swimming pool, as well as 311 underground parking spaces and 155 exterior parking spaces.










Video of this programme :


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Renovation of Cap 3000 - the biggest MALL in Nice (west of the center near airport) 

At the end of the renovation of the center, Gilles BOISSONNET, Chairman of the Management Board of Altarea Commerce, inaugurated the new Cap 3000 in the presence of Christian ESTROSI, President of the PACA region and the Nice Côte d'Azur Metropolis and Joseph SEGURA, Mayor of Saint-Laurent-du-Var. This event is an important step in the renewal of this center, which has been praised by its customers for nearly 50 years. Equipped with a reinforced digital device and a renewed architecture, Cap3000 is one of the most emblematic centers with sea view in Europe.






End of the renovation in 2018


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

> Principauté de Monaco


The development of the Pasteur islet is part of the vast program of urbanization of the grounds of the former railway, now buried, led by the Principality of Monaco.

The operation is based on a base of 5 levels, whose facade is oriented towards the avenue of Fontvieille. The upper part of this pedestal is in the extension of the Promenade Honoré II.

Two buildings sit on the base:
- an R + 7 building dedicated to the new college;
- a building of type R + 6 for main use of offices and also housing the multimedia library.

This operation, with an area of ​​nearly 47,000 m², will welcome:
- the new college, with a capacity of 1,500 pupils, and its annexes (an indoor swimming pool, a gymnasium, an amphitheater with 300 seats), to replace the Charles III college next to the Odéon Tower;
- the new municipal library, spread over 3 levels;
- a postal sorting center accessible from the Avenue de Fontvieille;
- a 1,200-seat municipal multipurpose hall to replace Espace Léo Ferré;
- a data center;
- a recycling center for dry recyclable waste;
- a parking lot of more than 900 places accessible from the Avenue de Fontvieille;
- the Directorate of National Education, Youth and Sports;
- an office building of approximately 8,700 m².

The realization of the Pasteur operation will free up the Espace Léo Ferré site, ultimately leading to the extension of the Fontvieille shopping center.

The transfer of the Collège de l'Annonciade to Ilot Pasteur will also offer the opportunity to redevelop this sector to the east of the Principality.

The project management was awarded to the Monaco group of architects Christian Curau and François Lallemand, as well as to the technical office Grontmij Monaco1.

This project is under construction in early 2016, for delivery by 2020.

Cost of works: 220 M € H.T.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

> Nice MERIDIAN under constructions - 2018 / 2019























> https://images.adsttc.com/media/ima...0/0001/large_jpg/Canopia_view2.jpg?1458152508





















*Tramway under construction near the airport*



















*Nice - Cap3000 commercial center*

COMING SOON 300 SHOPS

"We have been able to keep the center operating, without upsetting our customers' habits," he said. "We recently opened nine new stores in the west wing next to the Apple store Which will increase the number of our brands to 150. When the work is finished, we will count twice. "

At the end of this new advance, a gigantic steel structure is built. It forms the basis for the extension of the center, which will be accessible directly from the upper levels of the car park. "As already done in the center, we are installing anti-seismic walls thanks to sophisticated cylinders that absorb the shocks," he said.

COMING SOON 300 SHOPS

"We have been able to keep the center operating, without upsetting our customers' habits," he said. "We recently opened nine new stores in the west wing next to the Apple store Which will increase the number of our brands to 150. When the work is finished, we will count twice. "

At the end of this new advance, a gigantic steel structure is built. It forms the basis for the extension of the center, which will be accessible directly from the upper levels of the car park. "As already done in the center, we are installing anti-seismic walls thanks to sophisticated cylinders that absorb the shocks," he said

[IMG]https://cdn.static02.nicematin.com/media/npo/1440w/2017/05/36475575.jpg










*Cannes new luxury condominium and villa Duplex under construction in the prestigious Californie area*

In the residential area of ​​Cannes Californie which benefits from its calm and its proximity with the Croisette, the luxury real estate program Eden Cannes benefits from a very prized situation.

Nestled in a naturally raised park of more than 11,000 m², the new residence Eden Cannes comprises only 3 small buildings of only 3 floors. They are decorated with a refined architecture that blends harmoniously into the landscape.

Each of the 17 new apartments including 2 villas on the roof benefit from majestic surfaces ranging from 70 to 280 m² and refined services. These luxurious new apartments open onto large terraces of between 25 and 230 m² extended for some of them by private gardens of about 300 m².

From these terraces or gardens, everyone will enjoy the panoramic sea view of the Mediterranean from Cap d'Antibes to the Lérins Islands.

At the entry of the estate, the gate opens onto the house of the guard, a security post and concierge.

A sublime infinity pool, with pool house and fitness room is located in the heart of the park, with a panoramic sea view.






*Cannes university campus planned in the Bocca district*

The new university of Cannes is one of the flagship projects of the mandate of David Lisnard who has begun the construction of an image technopole in Cannes La Bocca. This campus will be located in the immediate vicinity of the Cineum Cannes cinema complex, with 2,400 seats, creating a unique and innovative venue for training, creative economy and leisure.

A structuring project for the west of the city and for teaching in Cannes
The university campus will include:

A teaching and research building, within the framework of the University of Côte d'Azur, on the one hand the whole of the university courses currently offered on Cannes, and on the other hand of new formations created specifically for Cannes, the field of new writings, new media and cinema and accommodating 1,000 students.

Under the aegis of the Crous, a university cafeteria is installed in the teaching and research building. The Crous will also open the doors of a student residence of 145 dwellings (140 studios and 5 F2) on campus.

The business city with an (existing) nursery, a business hotel, as well as coworking spaces.

800 parking spaces for surface and proximity to reach a capacity of 1,000 places in silopark.
Thanks to the presence on a single site of a campus, a nursery and a business hotel, Cannes, a student city in its own right, will enhance its economic attractiveness by promoting synergy between teaching, research and the creation of innovative activities.




























*Cannes new luxury villa construction in the upscale neighborhood of California*.

Luxury real estate has never been as good on new construction in Cannes, luxury villas and apartments are experiencing significant growth in 2017 and 2018



















*In Cannes, the palaces of the Croisette invest massively to modernize in 2017-2018*










La Croisette lives at the time of the major construction sites on its palaces: after the Majestic Barrière, the Grand Hyatt Cannes Martinez and the Intercontinental Carlton are in full renovation. Investments amount to several hundred million euros.

"The Hotel Majestic has been leading renovation and embellishment projects for several years. The renovation of the Martinez is underway and the renovation and extension of the Carlton begins. These very important works are a strong signal from their owners. They confirm the attractiveness of the destination Cannes and its mythical place, the Croisette "explains Frank Chikli, third deputy of the city of Cannes, delegate to economic development, employment, economic attractiveness and tourism. "These investments fully meet the expectations of the city, which, for its part, is strongly committed to modernize the Palais des Festivals, the locomotive for major events and business tourism on the Croisette. And it is not over: we will now reorganize the coastline and bathing establishments through new concessions. 25 lots will be awarded by the end of the year "continues the elected official.

*The Cannes-Mandelieu airport is expanding and modernizing inaugural 2017*









The second airport in the French Riviera, Cannes airport has a busy record, the business plane is running smoothly and the infrastructure is up-to-date, a renovation and modernization program begins for the construction of a hall of VIP access.
Very popular with both business and residents fortunes on the French Riviera, this airport is an economic way of lungs and contributes very important to the attractiveness of the city of Cannes and surrounding


----------



## mileymc1 (Jun 30, 2016)

^^ The Carlton and Martinez needs updating to say the least. The last time I stayed in the Martinez (last year), The _"so called"_ upscale hotel was like a Travel Lodge / Formula 1. There was actually a terrible smell out the place. I stayed in the Carlton last year and it was just so outdated, worn out and behind times.

The Majestic however, really top notch. Without a doubt the best hotel in Cannes, stayed there 3 times this year without fault. Updated, modern, luxury and no complaints! Even the Gray d'Albion is lovely, much better hotel operator obviously.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

> hotel was like a Travel Lodge / Formula 1


Are you serious?


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

If it was true, nobody will go there but there is probably an explication ...


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*This is the new room of the Martinez in Cannes : *














































*New rooms in Hotel Carlton :*


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*The Palm Beach casino on its doorstep, the slot machines in the hotel 3.14 (right next to the Carlton de Cannes) in the city center so.

The Palm Beach is being renovated by 3 entrepreneurs Cannois*










====> Hotel 3.14 open the new casino of Partouch group <=============

LOCATED IN THE HEART OF CANNES, THE 3.14 CASINO OPENS ITS DOORS EVERY DAY OF 10 AM OF THE MORNING.
IMPLEMENTING SINCE 1998 IN CANNES, THE PARTOUCHE GROUP RENEWS THIS DYNAMIC AND PROPOSES TODAY
A CASINO OUT OF THE COMMON BY ITS DECORATION AND SPACES OF GAMES NEW IN FRANCE.

A TRUE TRIBUTE FOR PLANT, ITS RESOURCES, ITS RICHES OF MATTER, ITS LUXURIANCE HAVE INSPIRED ALEXANDRA ELLENA &
KARINE ELLENA PARTOUCHE SIGNING THE DECORATION OF THIS NEW FLEURON OF THE GROUP CARTOUCHE

ViP space :


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Mougins (Suburban of Cannes) *










New développement - 3 villas in the Saint-Bartelemy garden area 















*Cannes *

villa 'La Favorite' - an exclusive majestic Belle Epoque residence enjoying breathtaking views over the sea, nestled in the heart of the prestigious area of ' La Californie' in Cannes. The property has a total living area of about 1000 m² and has been completely renovated. Its original splendor and the lines that mark its construction in 1880 have of course been preserved







*Today little stroll in Cap d'ail (near Monaco) : * 






mansion built in 1901 has been completely renovated throughout to the very highest standards and with only the finest materials. Over four floors, this majestic building towers the skyline and benefits form panoramic sea views.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Nice: the future learning campus is coming soon!*

A strong Mediterranean spirit with hidden gardens, white buildings, openings on the south, all combined with a mix of life cleverly organized to live, learn, undertake in one place: it is the future learning campus of the Nice Côte d'Azur CCI presented by the architect Corinne Vezzoni, laureate of the contest with Jean-Philippe Cabane. First courses expected at the start of the year 2020.



















*Côte d'Azur: A Vallonné, the new mall near Côte d'Azur: A Valbonne, the new mall "Open sky" near the freeway A8) *










Its first visitors are expected for 2020. Hopefully. Scheduled on the town of Valbonne, along the A8 motorway and on the edge of the departmental park of Valmasque, a new juggernaut of consumption is on track.

this new shopping center which plans 59,900 m2 of shops "specialized in the equipment of the person and the house". And also a hotel (10,000 m2), offices (20,000 m2) and spaces dedicated to culture and leisure.










*Sophia Antipolis project 2030*










This is a decisive turning point for the future of Sophia Antipolis which has just been taken by the Community Council of CASA (Communauté d'agglomération Sophia Antipolis) on Monday 26 June. A turning point that concerns and connects the major structural developments of the technopole for the next ten to twelve years: the ZAC Clausonnes with its ambitious project OpenSky (photo above), the nearby ZAC Fugueiret being created with projects Knowledge City, Business Pole 2 and the establishment of the CASA headquarters, as well as the construction of housing, the commissioning of the tram-bus to which is added the new railway line with its TGV station.
*A new deal linked to the establishment of the future TGV station*

This is a new approach that emerges from the decision of the Community Council to expand the scope of DUP (Declaration of Public Utility) to encompass all of these projects in a single, much larger operation. bring consistency. This decision, at the same time, postpones for two or three years the realization of the big commercial and business center OpenSky (more than 100,000 m2) which had aroused a strong opposition because of the problems of access and circulation it would inevitably settle in a technopole already largely saturated during peak hours.
This news for the development of Sophia Antipolis is recent. It is linked to the setting up of the new SNCF train station, which must accompany the creation of the new railway line by 2030. A case which, again, raised many passions last year. Initially, this station was planned in Bréguières, in the town of Mougins. But Mougins, having proposed this location had opposed it. It was then considered other sites which also had provoked the controversy: Biot was upwind against the Fugueiret site because of the impact that would have had on the viaduct crossing; Valbonne did not want an establishment in Bouillides that would have sacrificed the environment while the hypothesis of Valmasque, a natural park, could not be considered.
*The future TGV station in association with OpenSky
*
What is also questionable about the viability of the OpenSky project which had obtained its building permit and which, since having purged the appeals, could initiate the concrete phase of works. Clearly, we accepted a shopping center project that would add significant traffic flow but it made impossible access by train that would have compensated by greatly increasing the access capacity in the heart of the science park. Incoherent. Hence the search for a solution for the station, research that was oriented towards a setting in Clausonnes.
Last May, the prefect of the Alpes-Maritimes informed CASA and the city of Valbonne of a new option in the continuation of studies on the railway line: priority was given to the establishment of a station in the Clausonnes sector. Because of the altimetry, this solution did not provide for an air passage like that envisaged for the nearby Fugueiret and everything could be done underground. It was also the opportunity to link the TER service with the BHNS underway between Antibes and Sophia Antipolis and to link the establishment of a station in this sector with the OpenSky operation.
But this fact modifies the structuring development projects of the technopole of the Clausonnes and Fugueiret sectors, planned and validated by the State, CASA and SYMISA as part of the SOPHIA 2030 study. Also, as indicated the prefect, it induces the implementation of a new DUP. This was the subject of Monday's deliberation. A decision that, at the same time, suspends the implementation of the ZAC Clausonnes and studies of the future ZAC Fugueiret.
A global project that changes financial scale

The advantage is that all projects will no longer be studied separately but will be consistent with phasing in time from today until 2030, date of implementation (if the project is finalized and deadlines held) of the rail loop linking Nice to Cannes via Sophia. Now linked to the railway line, Sophia Antipolis projects are also changing their financial scale. At the OpenSky which represents an investment of about 300 million euros is added the SNCF line, with a budget of about one billion euros, LGV Sophia station included.
Another change following this new ambition: the community council has decided to request the porting by the State (and not by SNCF Réseau) to ensure the implementation of its components while all the stakeholders concerned by a now global project: State, SNCF Network, Region, Department, Agglo, private or public operators. A new construction site.

*the new Sheraton of the Nice airport presented in march 2018*



















The set will offer a Sheraton 4-star hotel with 230 rooms with restaurant, a meeting center, fitness, swimming pool and spa, 10,000 m² of offices, housing for staff of the DGAC, 800 m² of shops at the foot of building and 350 parking spaces on two levels in the basement.

*These 10 luxury hotels under construction in Nice* 

Ten is the number of luxury hotels that should see the light, in Nice, between 2019 and 2022. More than half will be at the level of Grand Arenas and Nice-Méridia.
Central areas of urban and economic development of the Nice-Côte d'Azur Metropolis. At the heart of the Eco Valley. Close to the future multimodal station and the exhibition center. Two projects that aim to develop the attractiveness and tourism of Congress, dear to the President of the Metropolis.

*1. HÔTEL HILTON 4 ÉTOILES *










Where?
Station Nice City.

What?
Iconic program. 19,000 m² divided between shops, a theater, offices, a restaurant and a Hilton Hotel of 9,000 m2.

How many rooms?
150 rooms in total.

When?
Forecast delivery in Q4 2019.

*2. JOIA MERIDIA HOTEL*










Where?
In Nice-Méridia.

What?
Macrolot Destination Meridia Program. 7,900 m2 of hotels and para-hotels. Several signs to come, not yet known.

How many rooms?
Not defined.

When?
Scheduled from 2021.

*3. ÎLOT 3.1*










Where?
At Grand Arenas.

What?
Island 3.1. 35,000 m² divided into offices, housing, services, student residences, seniors and hotels, local shops ...
Hotel sign not known.

How many rooms?
Not defined.

When?
Expected between 2020 and 2021.

*4. two INTERCONTINENTAL*










where ?
At Grand Arenas. (near the airport)

What?
Unity program. 11,500 m² divided between two brands of the Intercontinental group.
With: a 4-star Crowne Plaza and a 3-star Holiday Inn Express.

How many rooms?
250 rooms in total, both projects combined.

When?
Expected in 2020.

*5. OKKO HOTEL 4 stars*****










where ?
At Grand Arenas. (near the airport)

What?
Sogeprom program. 4.300 m² for Okko Hotel brand 4 stars, which will be integrated on several levels.

How many rooms?
150 rooms in total.

When?
Scheduled from end of 2021. According to the sign the project is "well started" but "still under negotiation".

*6. HÔTEL SHERATON*

(PHOTO BEFORE)

What?
Airport Promenade Program. 25,000 m2 of offices, housing, shops, as well as a 4-star hotel: the Sheraton.

How many rooms?
250 rooms.

When?
Between 2020 and 2022.

*7. NEO HOTEL *










What?
15,400 m2 of offices, shops and hotel rooms.

How many rooms?
About 165 rooms. The sign is still unknown.

When?
Still unknown.

*8. A FIVE STAR CONVENT*










Where?
In the old-Nice.

What?
A place of life in the convent of the Visitation, including a 5-star hotel, supported by the Perseus group.

How many rooms?
76 rooms.

When?
In 2019.

*9. PARK HÔTEL 5 ÉTOILES*










Where?
In the city center, avenue de Suède. (Near Place Massena and promenade des anglais). 

What?
A 5-star hotel and luxury shops.

How many rooms?
140 rooms.

When?
In 2020.

*10. PLAZA HÔTEL 5 ÉTOILES*










where?
In the city center, avenue de Verdun.

What?
An extension of the existing.

How many rooms?
160 rooms.

When?
In 2019.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for the extensive roundup!

I'm glad about the renovation projects, but most of those new buildings look like attention-whoring pseudo-starchitecture to me. A lot of show, little substance. And little connection to the architectural heritage that everyone loves about the Côte d'Azur. The region slowly seems to lose its identity, and becomes like any other place trying hard to be recognized, too bad. :colbert:


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cinéma Marenda-Lacan*


Location : Antibes - Centre

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Cinema

Floor area : 4 100 m²

Architects : François Leclercq


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Régional Apprentissage*


Location : Nice - Sainte-Marguerite

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020 / 2021

Type : Mixed-use (education, housing, office)

Floor area : 24 200 m²

Height : 55 m

Floors : 18

Architects : ABC Architectes / Corinne Vezzoni & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Université du Cinéma*


Location : Cannes - Boca Sud

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Education

Floor area : 8 145 m²

Architects : Christophe Gulizzi


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cineum Cannes*


Location : Cannes - Boca Sud

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Cinema

Floor area : 6 500 m²

Architects : Rudy Ricciotti


Right next to the future university campus.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

The « diamond building » works near Nice railways station have begun :cheers:
I was there this afternoon and i want to test it as soon as it is finished!


----------



## Stan-nec (Aug 8, 2018)

Great roundup. I was suprised to see such great quality in the lowrises.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Nice Le Ray*


Location : Nice - Saint-Maurice

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Housing

Floor area : 21 000 m²

Architects : Maison Edouard François / ABC Architectes
















































The project is in replacement of the older stadium of OGC Nice (the local club) that has now move to the Allianz Riviera. The site before the demolitions :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Quartier des Vespins*


Location : Saint-Laurent-du-Var

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Mixed use

Floor area : 29 000 m²

Architects : Comte & Vollenweider / Devillers & Associes


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*ZAC Martelly*


Location : Grasse

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 20 000 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cap 3000*


Location : Saint-Laurent-du-Var

Status : Under renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 135 000 m²

Architects : Groupe-6 / Jouin Manku (interior design)


The oldest shopping mall in France undergoes a major transformation with the doubling of its floor area (from 65 000 m² to 135 000 m²) and number of shops (from 150 to 300). The extension will be finished in summer 2019, 50 years after its inauguration.



















































































Before :










After :











The complete renovation (2016) of the older building + new parking :


















































































http://www.nicematin.com/conso-shopping/photos-decouvrez-en-images-le-nouveau-cap-3000-80276


And the current work on the extension (photos from July) :























































https://twitter.com/OlivMcar/status/1016950275330977792
https://twitter.com/jmlpyt/status/1023623821251813377
https://twitter.com/jmlpyt/status/1023626080291303424


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

ZAC Martelly

Would be better neo-historicism instead post-modernism...


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Maybe, but their project is still very interesting, they respected the surrounding buildings by using a lot of color on the walls, Grasse is a really colorful city :





























Also the roofs tend to replicate the tiled roofs of the existing buildings. And I quite like their work with the corrugated stamped concrete on the lower part along with the cinema. This part (the glass column on the left of the sign is a panoramic elevator which is also cool) :


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Institut de Physique*


Location : Nice - Méridia

Status : Proposed

Type : Laboratory

Floor area : 6 377 m²

Floors : 3

Architects : AIA Life Designers


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Tramway - Line 2*











System : Tramway de Nice

Status : Under construction (phase 2)

Estimated completion : 2019

Length : 11,3 km

Stations : 20








































Photos from 07/09/18 of the underground stations.

Alsace Lorraine :




















Jean Médecin :




















Durandy :




















Garibaldi :



















More photos : http://tramway.nice.fr/galerie/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Anis*


Location : Nice - Meridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 6 771 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Laisné Roussel











































































Photos from monmix on PSS (29/07/18)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Résidences Pléiade et Odyssée*


Location : Nice - Méridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 537 m²

Height : 56 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Jean Nouvel / Mars Architectes















































































































Photos by monmix on PSS (29/07/18)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Domaine de Gairaut*


Location : Nice, 380 avenue de Rimiez

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 3 860 m²

Architects : Jean-Paul Gomis





























































































Photos by rohm1 on PSS (28/06/18)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Le Métropolitain - Okko Hotel*


Location : Toulon

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel, housing, shop

Floor area : 8 386 m²

Architects : Tangram Architectes

























































Photos by Q_DC on PSS (05/08/2018)


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Cote d'Azur losing its last remaining charme and appeal with all those freaking exchangeable concrete boxes and sticks!  Such a shame. It starts to look like some random place in South East Asia.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Résidence Saint-Pierre*


Location : Nice - Rue de France

Status : Complete

Completed : 2018

Type : Housing

Floor area : 4 033 m² 

Floors : 6

Architects : JP Gomis


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful, it gives a very organic vibe to me. It seems they went with the most possibly transparent glass for the terraces.


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

erbse said:


> Cote d'Azur losing its last remaining charme and appeal with all those freaking exchangeable concrete boxes and sticks!  Such a shame. It starts to look like some random place in South East Asia.


And here I was thinking that Côte d'Azur lost its charms ever since Russian Oligarchs overflown the place after they first heard about the kingdom (principality?...whatever) of Monaco and its tax heaven policies.
They even have Orthodox churches with onion domes colored in every color you could possibly imagine. 
When I think about it, maybe it adds to the place, its been forcing that lifestyle for quite some time now. I mean they were the ones to make the tax free policies, what did they expect, the Queen of England? Ofcourse not, tax heaven is for the sleazy guys, so whoever made those policies knew the kind of people it'll attract ever since the beginning.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Cote d'azur doesn't lose its charm :nono:

It just offers a variety corresponding to new standards.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Centre Delvalle 2*


Location : Nice - Pasteur

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Housing, office

Floor area : 6 686 m²

Floors : 17

Architects : Comte Vollenweider


----------



## theaviationbeat (Apr 15, 2016)

Does anyone have recent photos of the Iconic project near the Nice Ville train station?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

^^ It's the latest I found (from June). The foundations should be ended by now. The delivery date has been slightly delayed and the inauguration is now planned for September 2020.










http://www.nicematin.com/vie-locale/les-travaux-entrent-dans-une-nouvelle-phase-iconic-sortira-de-terre-dici-deux-ans-dans-le-quartier-de-la-gare-de-nice-242166


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Chalucet*


Location : Toulon

Status : Under construction / renovation

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Architects : Corinne Vezzoni / Devillers et associés


This former hospital campus, including a park, is transformed into a all new district based around digital technology, emerging technologies and knowledge transfer. 





























ESAD TPM (Art & Design School) (5 140 m²) :





























Kedge Business School / Palais de la Connaissance et de l'économie (Chamber of Commerce and Industry) (5 235 m²) :
























































Media Library (4 600 m²) :






































Var Department of Social Services (7 703 m²) :




















Housing :




















The works in June :



























































































https://metropoletpm.fr/actualites/point-travaux-chantier-de-chalucet-juin-2018


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Line T3*











System : Tramway de Nice

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : End 2019

Length : 7 km

Stations : 11

Location : Nice

Connecting lines :

































































https://www.nicematin.com/vie-locale/photos-a-louest-du-nouveau-regardez-lavancee-du-chantier-de-la-ligne-3-du-tramway-de-nice-266214


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ecotone*


Location : Antibes

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office, hotel

Floor area : 40 000 m²

Floors : 6

Architects : Jean Nouvel / OXO Architecture / Foussat Bapt


A new project in Sophia Antipolis has been unveiled. Only two renders that shows a building shaped like a hill and a few informations has been provided yet, it will be more detailed during the SIMI (real estate exhibition in Paris) this December. Works are expecting to start in late 2019.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Connexio*


Location : Nice - Arénas, 1-3 route de Grenoble

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 11 408 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Atelier Barani / CCArchitecte







































Photos by monmix on PSS


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Résidences Pléiade et Odyssée*


Location : Nice - Méridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 537 m²

Height : 56 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Jean Nouvel / Mars Architectes


































































Photos by Skyrus on PSS (23/10/2018)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Anis*


Location : Nice - Meridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2018

Type : Office

Floor area : 6 771 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Laisné Roussel







































Photos by Skyrus on PSS (23/10/2018)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ilot Robini*


Location : Nice - Méridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 12 855 m²

Floors : 13

Architects : Comte & Vollenweider / Jean-Paul Gomis

























































Photo by Skyrus on PSS (23/10/2018)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Sky Valley*


Location : Nice - Méridia

Status : Complete

Completed : 2017

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 14 215 m²

Height : 49 m

Floors : 15

Architects : In Situ






































Photos by Skyrus on PSS


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Unity*


Location : Nice - Grand Arénas

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel (240 rooms), office

Floor area : 18 200 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : SCAU

























































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=1PU31H872


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Line T2 - Phase 2*











System : Tramway de Nice

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Length : 11,3 km

Stations : 20








































Photos from 09/11/2018, between the station Jean Médecin and Alsace-Lorraine :


















































































http://www.pss-archi.eu/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=701658#p701658


----------



## 2G2R (May 2, 2018)

Belle station en vue! Quelqu'un peut me dire la longueur des quais? 50m, 60m? Les stations seront-elles prévues pour des rames de tram plus longue ou en double soit 80m?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

The stations are 60m long and 20m wide.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Renders of the new terminal building at Nice-Côte d'Azur airport which will open in 2023 and bring the capacity of the airport at 18 millions passengers (14 currently). A new pier will also be open in 2021.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Renovation project of the *Cours Saleya*. The start of work is planned for March 2019 with a completion in February 2021.




























https://www.nicematin.com/vie-locale/en-images-voici-a-quoi-ressemblera-le-cours-saleya-en-2021-apres-son-reamenagement-277569


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Ecotone*
> 
> 
> Location : Antibes
> ...


And so, as planned, the project was presented at the SIMI. Welcome to Avatar ! Interesting to see if this becomes reality one day.






































The video of the project :


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Unity building*

Location : Nice - Grand Arénas

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel (240 rooms), office

Floor area : 18 200 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : SCAU


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palazzo Méridia*


Location : Nice, Sainte-Marguerite

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 860 m²

Floors : 9

Architects : Architecture-Studio






























https://twitter.com/Nice2030_actu/status/1074354871095185408


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought the tram to Nice Airport was open already. Nice updates.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

It is now, since last week ! Only the undeground section is still under construction and will open next year.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*La Villette Ecodistrict*


Location : Cagnes-sur-Mer

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 39 400 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés


The project will include 526 housing, 6 580 m² of commercial surface, and 1 760 m² of offices, a 800 lots parking, a hanging garden on the main building (see photos) as well as the development of public places.














































http://www.wilmotte.com/fr/new/188/WA-va-concevoir-lecoquartier-de-La-Villette-a-Cagnes-sur-Mer


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Les Ateliers Mécaniques*


Location : La Seyne-sur-Mer

Status : Approved renovation

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 19 170 m²

Architects : Agence Ollivier Architectes


The renovation of former warehouses into a cultural complex including a cinema, an hotel and restaurants, has been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Ecotone*


Location : Antibes

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Office, hotel

Floor area : 40 000 m²

Floors : 6

Architects : Jean Nouvel / OXO Architecture / Foussat Bapt


More HD renders.

Spring :










Summer :










Autumn :










Winter :























































https://www.archdaily.com/architecture-news


----------



## Architecture lover (Sep 11, 2013)

Beautiful! The epitome of landscape architecture.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Hôtel Vista La Cigale*


Location : Roquebrune-Cap-Martin, 1551 route de la Turbie

Status : Under renovation

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Luxury hotel

Floor area : 9 500 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés


Renovation project of the famous Vista Palace located on the heights of Monaco. Unfortunately, I couldn't find any recent pics of the work.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Résidences Pléiade et Odyssée*


Location : Nice, Méridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Housing

Floor area : 8 537 m²

Height : 56 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Jean Nouvel / Mars Architectes
































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=46D1L23D


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Nouvel'R*


Location : Nice, Arénas

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 29 113 m²

Architects : Leclercq Associés


The foundation stone was laid last Thursday.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cineum Cannes*


Location : Cannes, Bocca Sud

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Cinema

Capacity : 2 426

Floor area : 9 000 m²

Architects : Rudy Ricciotti


The construction started as well for this project. The work will only last 17 months (opening in May 2020) thanks to the use of prefabricated elements.


----------



## Neric007 (Feb 5, 2015)

We need more Rudy Ricciotti works in France !


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Anis*


Location : Nice, Meridia

Status : Complete

Completion : February 2019

Type : Office

Floor area : 6 771 m²

Floors : 8

Architects : Laisné Roussel

























































































































Photos by Cyrille Weiner.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Business Resort Sophipolis*


Location : Vallauris

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : n/a

Type : Hotel, office, commercial

Floor area : 11 000 m²

Architects : Wilmotte & Associés



























































https://www.nicematin.com/vie-locale/le-deuxieme-permis-a-ete-retire-retour-en-8-dates-sur-le-projet-immobilier-business-resort-sophipolis-390638


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Cap 3000*
> 
> 
> Location : Saint-Laurent-du-Var
> ...






When they are planning to open this?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

It is planned for October.

(Could you add "[/resize]" at the end of your quote so the pictures are smaller ?)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Biot Restanques*


Location : Biot

Status : Proposed

Estimated completion : 2022

Type : Residential

Floor area : 8 700 m²

Architects : Brenac & Gonzalez


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Anis*


That's NICE!


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*BASTILLE DAY NICE 2019*










*CANNES 14 JULY 2019 BASTILLE DAY *


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Gare du Sud*


Location : Nice, Vernier

Status : Complete

Completion : 2019

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 44 100 m²

Architects : Reichen & Robert




> The project is located in northern Nice on the site of the Gare du Sud railway station, which covers approximately 2 ha. The project comprised the construction of four new residential buildings, shops, a multiplex and an underground car park on three levels, partial demolition of the Hôtel Riviera and reassembly of the train shed.
> Redevelopment and installation of a “gourmet” food court in the Gare du Sud's former train shed that combines quality food service and catering revolving around innovative activities relating to the flavours, terroirs and cuisines of the Mediterranean







































































































https://www.reichen-robert.fr/en/project/la-gare-du-sud


The rail station as it was at the beginning of the 20th century :










https://www.tess.fr/projet/ancienne-gare-du-sud#


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Joia Méridia*


Location : Nice, Méridia

Status : Proposed / Approved

Estimated completion : 2024

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 73 500 m²

Height : max. 55 m

Floors : max. 18

Architects : Lambert Lénack, Sou Fujimoto, Cino Zucchi, Anouk Matecki, Carta Associés, Chartier-Dalix, Laisné Roussel


The first building permits have been granted and almost all the others have been submitted for approval. The work should start early next year.


----------



## zsbuum (Jul 12, 2015)

I don't know when but it seems google maps updated the 3D imagery around Nice, Cannes, I can't confirm but it is better quality and might be abt 5 months old only, the new buildings are visible at some place.
Monaco seems to be a bit older (like a year or more) but still good quality.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Sud des Métiers*


Location : Nice, Méridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 24 200 m²

Height : 53 m

Floors : 17

Architects : Vezzoni & Associés / ABC Architectes









































The foundation stone has been laid this morning.










https://twitter.com/actualites_nrv/status/1171096226273660929


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Two luxury hotels are currently under renovation in the center of Nice, the former Hôtel Plaza and Park Hôtel.

*Boscolo Plaza Hotel* (renovation by Jean-Paul Gomis and Foster + Partners) :


















































*Maison Albar Hôtel Le Victoria* (renovation by Jean-Paul Gomis) :
























































Photos by monmix on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Iconic*


Location : Nice, Vernier

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 18 379 m²

Architects : Studio Libeskind / Février Carré









































Photos by monmix on PSS.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Unity*


Location : Nice, Arénas

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Hotel, office

Rooms : 240

Floor area : 18 200 m²

Architects : SCAU
































https://www.devisubox.com/dv/dv.php5?pgl=Project/interface&sRef=1PU31H872




























Photos by monmix on PSS.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice and the Riviera are such beautiful places; why must all new construction be so ugly? 
Didn't they learn anything from all the complexes built in the 70s?


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Cap 3000 the mall of Nice - Cote d"azur 

2020 300 shops will be open. 
the renovation is soon finished.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cap 3000*


Location : Saint-Laurent-du-Var

Status : Complete renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 135 000 m²

Architects : Groupe-6

















































http://groupe-6.com/projet/cap-3000/










https://www.nicematin.com/economie/photos-le-nouveau-cap-3000-ouvre-ce-mercredi-avec-encore-plus-denseignes-428549?t=MTFhOTI5NmQ5NmRlNGY4YjQ1YWQ5OWVmYjNjNzgwN2FfMTU3NTU4MzA4MTM0MV80Mjg1NDk%3D&tp=viewpay


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Demos-cratos said:


> Cap 3000 the mall of Nice - Cote d"azur
> 
> 2020 300 shops will be open.
> the renovation is soon finished.


Looks good. But I've always thought the Cap 3000-lot and the beach in front of it would be a great place to have the Corsica Ferries. 
Its next to the Airport, The train station & A8. 

Instead of having extra traffic into Port Lympia, a port here would be much more efficient.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*IMREDD*


Location : Nice, Méridia

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2020

Type : Education

Floor area : 4 970 m²

Architects : Marc Barani























https://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/nice-l-imredd-tient-sa-promesse-de-legerete.2069284#!


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

AbidM said:


> Beautiful.


Do you really think that is beautiful?


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Yes, for example Cap 3000... 

British seaside resorts could do better. 

(Edit: And take inspiration.)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Nice Côte d'Azur Airport - Terminal 2 Extension*


Location : Nice, Arénas

Status : Approved

Estimated completion : 2023

Type : Airport terminal

Floor area : 25 211 m²

Architects : Stéphane Aurel


The project has been approved.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Cap 3000*


Location : Saint-Laurent-du-Var

Status : Complete renovation / extension

Estimated completion : 2019

Type : Shopping mall

Floor area : 135 000 m²

Architects : Groupe-6


More photos of the renovated shopping mall :




















































































http://groupe-6.com/projet/cap-3000/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Iconic*


Location : Nice, Vernier

Status : Under construction

Estimated completion : 2021

Type : Mixed-use

Floor area : 18 379 m²

Architects : Studio Libeskind / Février Carré


New renders with an evolved and more realistic design :






















Compared to the last version :











The building model and the facade prototype :



















https://www.nicematin.com/vie-locale/ou-en-est-le-chantier-iconic-ce-batiment-de-verre-attendu-en-2021-a-la-gare-de-nice-451548?t=YjRiZWM5YjkyZWI5ODExOTAzZDI3M2M2ZWY5M2YzNzdfMTU4MDMxMzgzNzQ4MF80NTE1NDg%3D&tp=viewpay


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Palazzo Méridia*


Location : Nice, Méridia

Status : Completed

Completion : 2020

Type : Office

Floor area : 7 860 m²

Height : 35 m

Floors : 9

Architects : Architecture-Studio


The building has been completed. It is the tallest office timber building in France.
















































© Antoine Duhamel


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*First croisette project *
Apartments for sale in a luxury residence with spa, gym, concierge on the Boulevard de la Croisette in front of the Palais des Festival.
Apartment from 97m2 to 650m2 (the penthouse on the top floor recently sold for 45 million euros (70,000 euros / square meter)
The project will be completed in the fourth quarter of 2020.






































Other apartments available for sale:








appartement for sale


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*The Canto Port Cannes Modernization and Beautification Project
Completion scheduled for July 2020*

This project aims to open the port to the city, by offering terraces for restaurants, planting trees and a promenade.

Strategic site in the luxury yachting sector, Port Canto "will be modernized while retaining its identity, that of being a port in the city and in a park" announces the town hall, which wants to make it a high place for walking family, in the natural continuity of the Croisette.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

Laureate project for the redevelopment of the *Place Roubaud* in Cannes along with the construction of a market hall.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Enjoy this nice chilling of Saint-Tropez


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Ecologism era is beginning for the worst of France 

Open Sky mall project is targeted to be cancelled:

Ecologist mayor of Valbonne city asks for the cancellation










Le maire de Valbonne souhaite que le moratoire englobe Open Sky


Des concertations entre la ville et le promoteur devraient avoir lieu dans les prochains jours pour aborder le devenir du projet




www.20minutes.fr


----------



## Spetti (May 12, 2020)

Any updates on the progress of the Vista Palace hotel renovation in Roquebrune-Cap-Martin?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

These are photos of the demolition which occured last year :
























Hotel Vista Palace - Despe | Demolizioni Speciali

And one of the work from April :








Le Vista Palace Hôtel... | Mills


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Campus Sud des Métiers

Location* : Nice, Méridia
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2021
*Type* : Mixed-use
*Floor area* : 24 200 m²
*Height* : 53 m
*Floors* : 17
*Architects* : Vezzoni & Associés / ABC Architectes


























Source


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Location : Saint-Paul de Vence (near Nice) *

The project of "Les jardins des arts" in Saint-Paul de Vente near Nice town is finished
Video of the project :







promotional video : 







 =>> Apartments for sale here <==


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

*Nice-Saint Augustin multimodal hub

Location* : Nice, Arénas
*Status* : Under construction
*Estimated completion* : 2022 (1st phase) / 2026 (2nd phase)
*Type* : Multimodal hub
*Architects* : AREP
*Connections* : T2, T3

The project consists in a first phase to build a temporary station as well as a bus terminal on the location of the Grand Arénas tram stop near Nice Côte d'Azur Airport. Work for the rail station started last year but were stopped due to the pandemic and will restart next month for an opening in late 2021. The bus station will be completed in late 2022.
It will then become a major hub in 2026 with the creation of the larger Nice-Aéroport TGV station on the same location as part of the Provence Côte d'Azur new high-speed line project.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

Renovation of Vista Palace : 








*
Video of the demolition :





 *


----------



## zsbuum (Jul 12, 2015)

That intermodal hub will be a nice addition to Nice (pun intended), back then reaching the airport was so bad now there is a tram and this new hub. Will the TGVs stop only here or also at Nice Ville? I somewhat know about the LGV PACA plans (like they will build a new station above Cannes) but that's not the final version for sure yet.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos (Jun 26, 2017)

All trains will stop at Nice-Aéroport and Nice-Ville.


----------



## Demos-cratos (Jan 27, 2016)

*Nestled in a green setting on the hillside in Cap de Nice, this incredible Belle Époque villa of more than 1000 m2 was for a long time the property of the famous interpreter of James Bond. Visit a little-known gem now on sale at 30 million euros.

























*


----------

